# rocker panel got smashed



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Caught a corner of a pole during a too-tight turn.

I've found two doors at salvage yards for $160 each and in perfect shape

and I will be find with adding RS side skirts to cover it after i've pulled out the damage.

anything else i should know about?

edit: fixed picture


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OUCH!

Make sure you have the rocker fixed and painted - at least painted as it will rust if you do not. Try re-posting your picture. It shows up only as an attachment. Just double click on the attachment, open in another tab, copy picture, paste in paint, rotate 90 degrees, select all, copy, repost - done


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks, I did that and it rotated properly. I got greyprimer sprayed in the crack paint areas and over the exposed steel. Do you think the RS side skirts will cover it once i get the metal pulled back out?


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes. Previous owner of mine had some contact with the rocker panels. My body shop just fitted the RS ones straight over (after straightening the metal) and it looked perfect. I'm sure you'll have no issue. I like the look with the RS rocker panels much better

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just remember that primer actually attracts water. Clean the area off, sand with a block sander to 80 grit and feather it a bit with 120. Primer and then paint. Just get close as it will be taken off again once the body shop works on it. This way it will stay rust free hopefully.


----------

